
The Real Strategy Behind Google App Engine - pierrefar
http://ekstreme.com/thingsofsorts/web-programming/the-real-strategy-behind-google-app-engine
======
wmf
So basically App Engine + Gears + Prism = a Python version of Joyent
Slingshot.

